# Automatic label sewing machine



## satya (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am researching into machines that can sew a label onto t-shirts. Something similar to what is shown in these two videos:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINcD2Mb0bE&feature=related[/media] 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMG3meBiuEA[/media]

Anyone have an idea what these kinds of machines cost? I have not been able to find information for these.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Satya


----------



## mary gorgy (Feb 9, 2012)

brothers is a good brand. I think you can find a good used one in downtown los angeles, just google brothers sewing machine.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

Just FYI, any sewing machine should be able to do labeling, it doesn't have to be a machine specific to labels. It just has to be a solid machine with good needles to poke through seams.


----------



## satya (Jun 17, 2010)

Enrique said:


> Just FYI, any sewing machine should be able to do labeling, it doesn't have to be a machine specific to labels. It just has to be a solid machine with good needles to poke through seams.


You are absolutely correct, any machine can sew labels.

But what I am looking for is something very specific - i.e. an automatic machine that can sew labels and is programmable to the size of my labels. 

I visited an industrial sewing machine seller near me and I think I found something close to what I am looking for. For others who may read this thread in future - machines from Juki, Mitsubishi seem to be what will serve this specific need I have. Also you need these machines customized to your specific needs and get them programmed for your label sizes as well. 

I think it is good idea to work with a reputable seller locally so you can take it to them when you have issues (specially if you are looking at used machines, which is what I am doing). These machines are quite bulky. 

And finally, these machines are pricey - expect to pay several grand. 

Thanks!


----------



## MAD4BIZ (Feb 23, 2012)

satya said:


> You are absolutely correct, any machine can sew labels.
> 
> But what I am looking for is something very specific - i.e. an automatic machine that can sew labels and is programmable to the size of my labels.
> 
> ...



I am also curious about that...I am also looking for shops who will do the job(putting labels or tags on t 
shirts...I am from the Philippines..probably suppliers from Manila or Cebu..

I agree with you Satya..t shirt labels and tags should be well done and has clean finish..Its but right to look for a particular machine to do the labeling.. Is there any as such?(no idea)


----------



## kimcliffjph (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I am a university student who is designing a low cost embroidery machine. I think you can look for brother SE400 if you want to be in budget.


----------

